# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  المريخ يعرض مليون دولار لشراء جدو

## لؤي شرفي

*المصدر:مجله الإذاعه والتلفزيون المصريه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*شتلة كبيييييييييييييرة يا مان
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*ولا جدو ولا عمو ماعايزين اي عربي تاني ياعالم ارحمونا يرحمكم الله
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كدكول
					

ولا جدو ولا عمو ماعايزين اي عربي تاني ياعالم ارحمونا يرحمكم الله





2222222222222222222222222222222


:bluefly:
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*نحنا عايزين مهاجمين بقعوا فى الواطة لعابييييييييين ومراوغين واولاد شباب من ساحل العاج ،زامبيا ،الكونغو ، الكاميرون ،غانا
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*وسطااااات تقيلة دا اكيد البدري وصى عليهو جدو منو في الحر دا
                        	*

----------


## جمال البشير

*لا اؤيد احتراف اى لاعب عربى وبخاصة مصرى للعب بفريق المريخ , وذلك لعدة اسباب , ومن اهمها النظره الدونيه من قبل العرب عموما والمصريين خصوصنا لكل ما هو سودانى سواء كان لعب كرة قدم او غيره
                        	*

----------


## khaled elamin

*انا برضو سمعتها
لاكين نقول لي جدو طير انت
جدو دة باسكال اخير منو
                        	*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*جدو مين ياعم مليون دولار يجيب دستة محترفين من مالى وغانا وساحل العاج
*

----------


## ساكواها

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

2222222222222222222222222222222


:bluefly:



3333333333333333333333333333333333
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*مجلس المريخ امن على قيام الجمعية العمومية قبل التسجيلات..

حتى يتسن للقادمين الجدد مد الفريق باللاعبين الجدد باختياراتهم وميزانيتهم..

ولا اعتقد انه اقدم على هذه الخطوة...












الا اذا كان الوالي...تهئ تهئ تهئ تهئ..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*جدو بمليون...؟؟؟؟!!!

طيب لو بقى بيبي..يكون بكم..؟!!

بقى اواب هو عشان ياخد مليون..؟؟!!
*

----------


## مرهف

*اتمني ان لا يكون الخبر صحيحا 
والا كانت أكبر سقطة
...
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ماعايزين   أى   مصرى    فى  الزعيم   ...   وجدو   ده  مين   ياعم    ساحل   العاج  فقط    باسكال  ده 

  ممكن   يجيب   لينا    مهاجم    أفضل  من   مائة   جدو
                        	*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*جدو ممتاز لكن تجاربنا مع المحترف العربي سيئة ياخ
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*والله   جدو   ده   أعلاااااااااااام  فقط   وليس   هو   المهاجم   اللى  نتمناه   فى   الزعيم  ...
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كدكول
					

ولا جدو ولا عمو ماعايزين اي عربي تاني ياعالم ارحمونا يرحمكم الله




[OVERLINE]زي ما بقولوا أهلنا كفاية من الدستة ملعقة !!!![/OVERLINE]
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*يا رااااجل جدو مين بالليل دا ..... هو نحن ناقصين .... ؟؟؟
*

----------


## minoalmre5

*و الله  حيروك   جماهير المريخ لو جابوا ليكم ميسي تقول ما عيزنها.... جدو مهاجم من طراز عالمي 
اتمنها اليوم قبل الغد في الزعيم !!

*

----------


## khaled elamin

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة minoalmre5
					

و الله  حيروك   جماهير المريخ لو جابوا ليكم ميسي تقول ما عيزنها.... جدو مهاجم من طراز عالمي 
اتمنها اليوم قبل الغد في الزعيم !!




انت اكيد قاصد جدو تاني
جدو دة انا بالنسبة ليهو ايتو عديييييييييل:m2_cat:
                        	*

----------


## محمد عوض حبشي

*جدو احتياطي في الأهلي رغم غياب متعب وكورتو حبة بس كان موفق في البطولة الأفريقية
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*انحنا دايرين لاعب قلبو حاااااااااار وباكل الظلط ... ما دايرين اولاد سحاسيح 
الواحد يهتم بي شعرو ولبسو اكتر من الكورة...
قال جدو قال

*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*جدو مين

المريخ ما ناقص جدود


عايزين لاعب ارتكاز  فقط
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لسه بنجيب مهاجمين اذا كان لابد نحنا محتاجين صانع العاب وبس
باقي الخانات كلها مليانه
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أرجاع   وارغو   فقط   الزعيم  مش  محتاج   لمهاجم   وماشاء  الله  أى  لاعب   بالكشف   ممكن  يحسم  المباريات
                        	*

----------


## عامر بحيري

*شغل المصرين لو ابتدا 
يطفشو هو زاتو 
جدو ال ياعم روح
*

----------


## zoal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جمال البشير
					

لا اؤيد احتراف اى لاعب عربى وبخاصة مصرى للعب بفريق المريخ , وذلك لعدة اسباب , ومن اهمها النظره الدونيه من قبل العرب عموما والمصريين خصوصنا لكل ما هو سودانى سواء كان لعب كرة قدم او غيره



يا زول انت نصيح ... في دونية أكتر من دونية
المصريين ... أكتر شعب مضطهد في الدنيا
لسلوكهم المشين وعاداتهم السيئة
وتعال شوفو في الخليج هنا 
بدوسوهم كيف عشان
تآمن ولو في دونية 
اول سبب ليها 
هو نحن
لازم
نتحرر من الفهم ده ونفهم انو نحن احسن 
منهم كلهم وثقتنا في نفسنا بتخلينا
نعرف نتعامل معاهم كلهم كيف
ولو جو دوس شديد لانو دي
الطريقة الوحيدة البتنفع
معاهم غيرك كده
بفهموك
حاجة




*

----------


## مناوي

*:263::263:جدو ايه اللي جاي تحكي عليه :263::263:


نووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو جدو لا والف لا؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## مناوي

*[QUOTE=امام اباتي;267810]انحنا دايرين لاعب قلبو حاااااااااار وباكل الظلط ... ما دايرين اولاد سحاسيح 
الواحد يهتم بي شعرو ولبسو اكتر من الكورة...
قال جدو قال
:hippy::hippy::hippy::hippy::hippy::hippy:


سحاسيح دي :hippy::hippy::hippy::hippy:
                        	*

----------

